# First outing with B+W ND 110 ten stopper



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

After almost a year arguing with myself about spending near £90 on a tiny little bit of glass i finally gave in and purchased the B+W ND 110, just wish i had done it sooner :bang: Its going to take a while to master but first impressions its great!

Anyway here's my favs from first day out...

1.









2.









3.









4.









Thanks for looking and please let me know what you think?

Mike


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Mike

I've also been tempted by this lens but so far have resisted!

On first look, I like all the shots - I like (1) for the subject - the bridge is interesting and the water shows the benefit of the 10 stop best out of all 4 IMHO; Also (2) for the sky

What's the Exif data/exposure time on each?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I've also been tempted by this lens but so far have resisted!
> 
> ...


Hey Adrian, cheers for the comments

#1 59 secs, #2 57 secs

You should download opanda exif, its free and you can right click an image and see full exif if its all there, very handy util :thumb:

If you've thought about it as long as i have then just go for it, no more only getting out for land / sea scapes an hour before sundown and if you do wait till golden hour the colours will be enhanced and look stunning so thats my next mission.


----------



## mrscott (Apr 26, 2010)

Great landscapes! :thumb:
Just bought an ND8 after seeing them!

Have you tried them in black and white with a bit more contrast?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Flipping heck amazing pictures, I am about to be getting into photography soon so I can't understand half of what is being said so far but the results are just awesome.

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm (as usual) going to walk away from "awesome" and ask what's with the darkness and colour cast on the first one? 

Second has way too much foreground IMO. 

Really like three, but I'd prefer the main rocks to one side. (rule of thirds...)

Fourth.. the promontory you're standing on is too obvious. 

Not bad for a first outing. This is on a 10-20, no?

Bret


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

mrscott said:


> Great landscapes! :thumb:
> Just bought an ND8 after seeing them!
> 
> Have you tried them in black and white with a bit more contrast?


Cheers for the comments, not tried b&w yet but maybe give it ago



Eddy said:


> Flipping heck amazing pictures, I am about to be getting into photography soon so I can't understand half of what is being said so far but the results are just awesome.
> 
> Keep it up :thumb:


Wow, glad you like them



bretti_kivi said:


> I'm (as usual) going to walk away from "awesome" and ask what's with the darkness and colour cast on the first one?
> 
> Second has way too much foreground IMO.
> 
> ...


Bret thanks for your opinions, #1 doesnt appear to be dark on the 3 different screens im looking at them on but the tint has come from the Hitech ND Grad 0.9 i used for the sky, this is obvious on them all actually.

Funny i liked #2 best out of the coast shots, first outing so I was more focussed on the long exposure than perfect composition and without removing both filters and the holder you cant see nothing through the view finder as its just black so most of these were guess work seeing as i was just playing.

Yeah these were shot with Sigma 10-20


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice and you can certainly see the effect, i'd remove the purple colour cast on No1 though.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

aaaahh. that explains it. I'd have shifted the grad higher, depending on the size, because the top of the bridge is obviously dark.

I understand also it's difficult to compose, but that's half the challenge  

Bret


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> aaaahh. that explains it. I'd have shifted the grad higher, depending on the size, because the top of the bridge is obviously dark.
> 
> I understand also it's difficult to compose, but that's half the challenge
> 
> Bret


Defo the problem is trying to see through viewfinder and it will take a bit of playing to master shots with the filter but im already loving it and cant wait to use it more. Looking forward to the Golden hour shots cos the colours will be intense due to the long exposure :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

these are slot-ins, right? So theoretically, you could frame with the adapter on and then slot in afterwards... but then you haven't necessarily got that much time with sunsets.

Bret


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> these are slot-ins, right? So theoretically, you could frame with the adapter on and then slot in afterwards... but then you haven't necessarily got that much time with sunsets.
> 
> Bret


No these are screw in....

http://www.fotosense.co.uk/b-w-110-3-0-sh-ndx1000-77mm-neutral-density-filter.html

Never tried a sunset yet so i will let you know, these were shot at 1pm (bridge) and 2:30pm bright afternoon


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

One of my flickr contacts has got a Lee 10 stop filter recently and has been using it to beautiful effect with super long exposures by the sea.
Check out some of his stuff http://www.flickr.com/photos/spencr-brown/

I really need a set of ND grads as i'm struggling with over-exposed skies, but like you i can't bring myself to spend a lot on glass sheets.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

well, an 82mm adapter, 77mm adapter, low profile p holder, ND 8 stop and nd grad were under 80 quid from SRS. It doesn't have to be *that* expensive...

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

because I got asked about it elsewhere... these are using the above mentioned slotin holder, and the cokin P121S.

Tamron [email protected], Pentax k10D, I think ISO 100 (not sure, it's not really relevant).

With grad 1/[email protected], green button says "1/[email protected]", which was also too high. UFRaw wanted to bring that down another half stop, I've left it alone.
No curve corrections, saturation up (as usual). No sharpening.





































I can really, really see the use of these now, though the grad is a tad too strong for this situation. Will have to see if I can find a softer one for the summer.

Bret


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been after one of these for years, I'm still saving up now but it'll be worth it, you've definitely made good use of it in your photos


----------

